# 9 mm for 16 year old daughter



## blanked (Sep 23, 2007)

Suggestions on what to try for shooting paper targets


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Smith & Wesson M&P Shield. 

Smaller frame, should be easy to handle. Soft shooter. 

Get some light load 115Grain ammo.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

All my daughters and daughters-in-law took their CHL class with my Springfield XDM 5.25. All but one shot perfect. It's a sweet and easy shooter. Easy to operate. It's not a CC gun but it's excellent at the range for a confidence builder.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Glock 19 or 26. 19 for the range and the 26 for her purse. First order of business, after safety training, is to teach her how to rack the slide.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

RB II said:


> First order of business, after safety training, is to teach her how to rack the slide.


Good advice.

With arms bent, Have her hold the slide steady and push the pistol grip forward.
With finger off the trigger.

Don't try the normal way to hold on slide and pull backward unles she has a strong grip.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

After sufficient training, a Glock 43 or Kahr CW-9, or Kahr CM-9 might be a few considerations.


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

I love my Beretta M9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

My personal theory on this is that people spend way too much time trying to get a smaller frame gun for a shooter like that: if she can physically operate the gun, a larger frame one is going to be preferable, just simply for recoil management; nothing scares off a new shooter like recoil, and getting a gun to fit a small hand is the best way to make sure recoil is an issue. It's also quite often easier to rack the slide on a larger gun with a full-length spring than a compact pistol with a heavy spring to make up for the shorter slide.. Get some rounds down the pipe with a full size gun; when the time comes for her to carry something after she's learned the concept, THEN start getting something to "fit her"...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

One trick on learning to rack the slide is to use thin leather gloves while learning. Helps to soften the sharp edges on the slide and slide grips. Once the technique is mastered, the gloves won't be needed any longer.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Tec 9 aka ghetto blaster


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Tanfoglio Pavona..made for a woman in all ways, quality Italian made gun styled after the CZ75 and inexpensive, EZ to rack and soft shooter


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

For target Springfield XD-9 or S&W MP9C would be great and reasonably priced. Kahr 9mm has very stout recoil spring and can be hard to rack. Of all my 9mm, the MP9C's slide is the easiest one to work with per wife.


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

My daughter has been shooting a Glock 17 since she was 14.I also had her attend a Basic Defensive Pistol course when she was 14.She is now 16 and can handle ALL of her weapons.Carbine,Bolt gun and shotgun.
The technique for racking the slide is to " push pull " with the hands and arms.Most women don't have a problem racking slides once they are taught this technique.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Let her pick some up. The Walther PPQ may fit her hand well. It has a good trigger. A HK VP9 with the small grip panels may fit well too. It has a good trigger as well.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I agree, I have them from sub compact to the 5.25 and they are solid handlers and well made.



MrG said:


> All my daughters and daughters-in-law took their CHL class with my Springfield XDM 5.25. All but one shot perfect. It's a sweet and easy shooter. Easy to operate. It's not a CC gun but it's excellent at the range for a confidence builder.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> My personal theory on this is that people spend way too much time trying to get a smaller frame gun for a shooter like that: if she can physically operate the gun, a larger frame one is going to be preferable, just simply for recoil management; nothing scares off a new shooter like recoil, and getting a gun to fit a small hand is the best way to make sure recoil is an issue. It's also quite often easier to rack the slide on a larger gun with a full-length spring than a compact pistol with a heavy spring to make up for the shorter slide.. Get some rounds down the pipe with a full size gun; when the time comes for her to carry something after she's learned the concept, THEN start getting something to "fit her"...


Agreed on all except that last. Let her pick what fits her. She may just decide a full size 1911 fits her.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

My wife loves shooting her M&P 9 Shield. The slide is easy enough for her to pull back which is a huge deal for some women.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MechAg94 said:


> Agreed on all except that last. Let her pick what fits her. She may just decide a full size 1911 fits her.


Well, however that sounded, I wasn't suggesting that she be forced into a mouse gun just because she's a woman; just saying that through that whole process, the smaller guns in the interest of "fitting" a woman's hand is way overrated in those early stages of the process; getting her, just like any new shooter, comfortable with the process, the noise, and the recoil is the primary goals, and the smaller guns simply make that more of a challenge. My wife ended up with a full size 9mm once she started looking for her own gun (after learning with a 9mm 1911). and I was really glad so we didn't have those recoil issues to deal with as much. Getting a small gun just for "fit" on somebody that has never pulled the trigger, however, is putting the cart before the horse..


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

my GF found the Sig 2022 9mm to be easier to rack and less recoil than the M&P 9mm - she loves shooting it!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Buffett Fan said:


> my GF found the Sig 2022 9mm to be easier to rack and less recoil than the M&P 9mm - she loves shooting it!


True, but Sig has a rather large grip and since it is a bit heavier, the recoil is really mild. I put on a Crimson Trace grip and it is my nightstand gun.


----------

